

EXIF orientation handling is a ghetto - recurser
http://recursive-design.com/blog/2012/07/28/exif-orientation-handling-is-a-ghetto/

======
dguaraglia
Hah, this is so true. A few months ago I had to implement the simplest cases
for our product (we were receiving pictures from smartphones and sometimes
they'd come up rotated.)

Just finding the right documentation on what the tag actually meant was hard
enough. Implementing the code - even in Python - was hard: although the
implementation itself was trivial, there were some massive gotchas you had to
overcome before you could get it working without relying on some image
manipulation libraries that have fallen to disuse... in short, a mess.

~~~
recurser
Totally. It looks like it should be straightforward, until you find out you're
not sure what width and height mean anymore, and suddenly there's edge cases
all over the place.

